# Any suggestions on sources for Sirius sat radio/nav



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

Also, will the non, nav system just "drop in" and work normally? The one in the van works....but the screen is solid white. So, kind of hard to navigate menus and what not. Also kind of blinding at night.... for a temporary solution I just put black electrical tape over it at it's not blinding at night.

I'm going to check on that 2010 Dodge Caravan I found in the junkyard. I didn't pay any attention to what was in the dash. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have VES rear video entertainment system? If so, not counting the head unit do you have 1 screen (2nd row) or 2 screens (2nd and 3rd rows)?

Also, do you have "UConnect" anywhere on the faceplate or buttons of the head unit, as that may factor into your replacement options. Some MyGig head units require a separate UConnect module to be installed, while other head units have them built in as self-contained units.

The different MyGig systems are referenced by a 3-letter "R" code at the very bottom-right of the faceplate, usually just below the Aux input jack. 

If you have touch screen, but no navigation, you likely have RBZ or possibly the older REN. Most (if not all) will have Sirius, but should have a Sirius logo on the faceplate. Does yours have Sirius?

If you have no touch screen at all, then I think you would likely have REQ.

Post back what you currently have installed.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Depending on what model head unit you currently have, some are plug & play and will just drop in and work normally. Others won't.

The Chrysler/Dodge versions will work in the VW, and even the logo display on the screen will change over to VW. But the backlighting will be different color for Dodge or Chrysler compared to VW and that cannot be changed.

Sourcing from used VW Routan will usually be cheaper due to lower demand. If you do source from Chrysler/Dodge, you will need to make sure you are getting a high speed CAN bus and not a low-speed. All Gen 5 minivans are high-speed, so you will be fine with any 2008-2012 T&C or DGC or Routan. Some other Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep models use high speed CAN bus, while others use low speed. The low speed CAN bus will NOT work in the Routan. 

Chrysler updated from SD to HD during 2013 model year, and the newer HD will not work in the older SD systems.


----------



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

It has Nav, and 2 screens 1 for the 2nd row and 1 for the 3rd row. I'm at work right this second so I can't reference anything else at the moment from memory. 

I'm going to stop on my waxy home today addy that same junkyard and look at what that Dodge Grand Caravan has...or doesn't have.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, if you already have Nav then I think you also have Sirius. That makes things easy. For 2010 that should be the RER head unit. 

You can get a replacement if you search 2010 Routan at car-part.com and then search radio/CD. You will want "A" condition, and then still check with the salvage yard that there are no scratches on the touch screen. Maybe ask for pics if none shown on car-part.com. I purchased an "A" rated head unit and didn't inquire, and the unit I received was scratched/gouged pretty badly in one spot.

If you want to upgrade, you can look for an RHR from a 2012-13 Routan. The OS is based on Garmin, so easier to navigate and use it. And it will support streaming media bluetooth and better iPhone support, and also larger hard drive. It also has a anti-theft code which requires dealership help after you have it installed. Some dealerships will charge a fee, others will do it for free (even over the phone). While other dealerships will refuse or require proof of ownership of the donor-vehicle. 

RHR code does not come up in the car-part.com system, but if you search RBZ for navi/Sirius when you search 2012 or 2013 Routan, the search results will include many RHR units in the item description.


----------



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

Zambee500 said:


> Oh, if you already have Nav then I think you also have Sirius. That makes things easy. For 2010 that should be the RER head unit.
> 
> You can get a replacement if you search 2010 Routan at car-part.com and then search radio/CD. You will want "A" condition, and then still check with the salvage yard that there are no scratches on the touch screen. Maybe ask for pics if none shown on car-part.com. I purchased an "A" rated head unit and didn't inquire, and the unit I received was scratched/gouged pretty badly in one spot.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that was a very helpful post. So I'll check out that vendor you sited.

No luck at the junkyard. The Dodge van wasn't equipped with the VES options.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

